# mod_rewrite windows xp



## taikonaut (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich versuche mod_rewrite auf meinem lokalen apache 1.3.29 zu testen.
Ich habe in der httpd.conf  in folgenden Zeilen das Doppelkreuz gelöscht:
LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
AddModule mod_rewrite.c
Danach habe ich Apache neu gestartet,
Das Modul liegt auch im Modules-Verzeichnis.
Nach dem Neustart habe ich eine einfache Transformationsregel angwendet.
Meine .htaccess
RewriteEngine ON
RewriteRule xyz.html zeit.php?lang=de

Leider ohne Erfolg. Mir wird bei Aufruf  von phpinfo() auch das Modul nicht angezeigt, apache -l zeigt es mir auch nicht an. 
Weiß jemand Rat ?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (23. Mai 2004)

Ich bezweifle das eine so Datei (so ist für Linux wie dll für Windows) unter Windows funktionieren sollte. Es gibt allerdings Windows Alternativen zu mod_rewrite.


----------



## cilohaidem (3. Januar 2005)

hallo taikonaut,
has du geschaf modrewrite unter win zum laufen zu bekommen?
Wenn ja könntest du verraten wie? 
Ich habe nämlich gleichs problem ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Januar 2005)

mod_rewrite funktioniert auch unter Windows....

du musst noch  das Override'n der Fileinfo-Direktive für htdocs freigeben.(ebenfalls in httpd.conf)


----------



## cilohaidem (4. Januar 2005)

ich habe in meiner httpd.conf folgendes

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
AddModule mod_rewrite.c

#und am ende der 2 section der httpd.conf

<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^/shorty$ /modrewritetest/long/url


#habe auch dies versucht
RewriteRule ^/shorty$ "C:/Apache/htdocs/modrewritetest/long/url"
#und dies
RewriteRule ^/shorty$ C:/Apache/htdocs/modrewritetest/long/url
#und dies
RewriteRule ^/shorty$ C:/Apache/htdocs/modrewritetest/long/url/
#und dies
RewriteRule ^/shorty$ /modrewritetest/long/url
#und dies
RewriteRule ^/shorty$ /modrewritetest/long/url/
</IfModule>

wenn ich
http://localhost/shorty
aufrufe bekomme ich eine 404

modul ist geladen(denke ich) apache meckart nicht
ich kriege aber diese einfache sahe nicht zumlaufen, wenn ich anfang hätte
alles andere wäre leicht

ich hab so denn geffuhl das diese </IfModule> sche... an eine besondere
stelle in httpd.conf muss aber wo?
Oder ist das modul nicht mal geladen - phpinfo unter Apache Environment
besagt garnicht über mod_rewrite -(ist das ein zeichen das es nicht geladen
ist) - denke ich nicht weil apache meckert normalerweise -- hmmmm

ich benutze Apache/1.3.33 PHP/4.3.4 on XPpro

Hast ne Idee?


----------



## cilohaidem (4. Januar 2005)

ok, nach 4 stunden suche habe ich einen verständlichen tutorial gefunnden:

http://notizen.joergkrusesweb.de/2004-3/rewrite.html

dort beschriebenes funktioniert!

was mich nur wundert das mein erster ansazt nicht lief. Kann man also mod_rewrite nicht auf der server-ebene benutzen? Muss man dei -htaccess files benutzen? Konnte mir einer das erläutern? Was muss ich noch tun das mein erster beispiel funktioniert


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Januar 2005)

Du kannst das auch direkt in die httpd.conf schreiben.
Versuche mal, zu Beginn des Replacements immer ein Slash zu setzen:

```
RewriteEngine ON
RewriteRule xyz.html /zeit.php?lang=de
```

P.S. Änderungen in der httpd.conf werden erst nach dem Apache-Neustart wirksam....auch in diesem Fall


----------



## liquidbeats (18. Juni 2005)

Also ich bekomme das auf Teufel komm raus nicht hin, auf meinen Servern funktioniert das und ich bekomme es auf anhieb hin.
   Unter Windows ist das zum Verecken nicht erreichbar.

*Bad Request*

    Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.  

    Apache/1.3.23 Server at localhost Port 80


    Die httpd.conf ist entsprechend Configuriert
    Document Root stimmt ebenfals.
 Mod_rewrite Modul wurde geladen, und die htacces, ist die welche ich von meinem server kopiert habe, diese Funktioniert auf dem Server und sollte somit auch Tadellos O.K. sein.
  Also wenn ich Apache neustarte, meckert er nicht das die httpd.conf Syntax fehler enthält oder angaben falsch gemacht wurden.



    Ich verstehe das nicht 


*Nachtrag:*
 Habe mal die httpd-conf angehangen.

  Gruß


----------

